# Cobra "UDE" Announced (Wii U)



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

The Cobra team, known for their Cobra ODE for the PS3, has announced a new ODE product for the Wii U. Calling it the "Ultimate Drive Emulator". According to the Cobra UDE site, features include: Support for all Wii U regions and motherboards, solderless installation, low-power consumption and more!

While this has indeed been announced, the team has no mention of when it'll be available in stores.

This is interesting news for the Wii U scene, a new competitor to the Wiikey U (which to my knowledge has yet to be released) means hopefully competitive prices.

Source 
Wii U Hacking and Homebrew discussion


----------



## Arras (Jul 1, 2014)

The nav menu on their site is Comic Sans. Lol.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 1, 2014)

This is a joke site, right?
*Features*


Ultra compact size (_what size would that be?)_
Designed in Europe _(how is THIS a plus?)_
Supports all WiiU regions and motherboards _(good info, but why is only the third feature? And why do I have my doubts on this?)_
Upgradable high speed ARM MCU and FPGA engine _(sounds techy, but I've got the impression this goes for nearly all chips)_
Solderless installation _(okay...good info)_
Low power consumption (_since when are drive emulators huge power mongers?)_
Assembled at a high tech facility (_as opposed to a barn or a home office)_
High quality (_yes...of course)_
World class tech support (_tech support actually sucks throughout the world)_
High speed USB 2.0 support (_I get that 2.0 will suffice, but calling it "high speed" at this point sort of raises eyebrows)_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> This is a joke site, right?
> *Features*
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, the WiiKey U boasts just about the same things. 


*Compatible with all WiiU models and regionsD*
User friendly intuitive interface
*No soldering required*
*Multi-language support*
Supports most popular file systems, including EXT4/3/2, Max OS X, and NTFS
Powerful embedded Linux system
*High-speed USB2 interface*
*Firmware and FPGA fully in-system updatable from USB media*
Recovery mode - it is always possible to recover from a bad flash
Stylish USB remote with powered USB hub and charger function
*Bulletproof high quality hardware (not manufactured in China!)*


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 1, 2014)

I admit it's not that much better, but still...at least it's somewhat informative on the wiikey u. It gives the idea that they've got a product that's coming along in some way and has some features. On the cobra UDE, I think they have at best a prototype, but probably only a concept design. And truth be told...I think they're just waiting for someone to create a working chip they can clone. And that that site is just a placeholder. Something they can point at and say that they were "already working on it before <insert other chip> came out".

EDIT: okay, so they're a reputable team. I'll have to give them credit, but they better know how to build this thing better than they do know how to create even a basic website.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I admit it's not that much better, but still...at least it's somewhat informative on the wiikey u. It gives the idea that they've got a product that's coming along in some way and has some features. On the cobra UDE, I think they have at best a prototype, but probably only a concept design. And truth be told...I think they're just waiting for someone to create a working chip they can clone. And that that site is just a placeholder. Something they can point at and say that they were "already working on it before <insert other chip> came out".


 
Except this is coming from the Cobra team, not some random Chinese devs . The Cobra ODE is an "original" product for the PS3, and the Cobra team was one of the first to dick around with the previously "uncrackable" Super Slim PS3s (regarding ODEs, anyways). They're a reputable team with a lot of experience, so it's not that far-fetched that they could develop their own ODE for the Wii U.


----------



## XDel (Jul 1, 2014)

Prolly plugs in between the drive and the mother board.

Anyhow, I just want some homebrew.... :/


----------



## nine0nine (Jul 1, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> This is a joke site, right?
> *Features*
> 
> 
> ...


 

If they were honest and direct it would only have one bullet point. 

Plays pirate games from USB HDD. 
doesnt quite fit in with marketing strategies though


----------



## Sterling (Jul 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except this is coming from the Cobra team, not some random Chinese devs . The Cobra ODE is an "original" product for the PS3, and the Cobra team was one of the first to dick around with the previously "uncrackable" Super Slim PS3s (regarding ODEs, anyways). They're a reputable team with a lot of experience, so it's not that far-fetched that they could develop their own ODE for the Wii U.


 
Having a reputable team means nothing in the world of copyright bypasses. Case in point Team Cyclops for the CycloDS/i who almost completely dropped the ball and off the map.

EDIT: What I mean is that they aren't free from scrutiny just because they happened to deliver reliable hardware.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except this is coming from the Cobra team, not some random Chinese devs . The Cobra ODE is an "original" product for the PS3, and the Cobra team was one of the first to dick around with the previously "uncrackable" Super Slim PS3s (regarding ODEs, anyways). They're a reputable team with a lot of experience, so it's not that far-fetched that they could develop their own ODE for the Wii U.


Hmm...good point. I don't follow the PS3 scene much, so I had no idea if this was a team that actually does things themselves rather than take other's work.

nine0nine: if it wasn't for legality reasons, that would actually be the best summary of the description. It still wouldn't be the same as the features, though.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Jul 1, 2014)

If you look at their other website for their Cobra ODE the site is a lot more "put together" this one isn't just a "placeholder" it almost looks fake, I don't mind if Cobra is branching out because they've always had really good products, but it kinda looks like its a ploy to push wiikey to do something as opposed to giving competition. Even when ODE was first announced they had full working links and a well put together background that didn't look choppy

if you go to the "Forum" it doesn't direct to ODE at all, it's a broken link, just another reason I think its fake 

I LOVE Cobra, don't get me wrong, I'm just saying their work is  A LOT better than this


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2014)

I am confused what is a ude?


----------



## Steena (Jul 1, 2014)

curley12 said:


> I am confused what is a ude?


An ultimate drive emulator.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2014)

As in ode in general?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

curley12 said:


> I am confused what is a ude?


 
UDE is what the Cobra team are calling their ODE (or Optical Drive Emulator). Essentially, it's a device that emulates the disc drive of a console (in this case, the Wii U) that allows you to play game backups via a HDD.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> UDE is what the Cobra team are calling their ODE (or Optical Drive Emulator). Essentially, it's a device that emulates the disc drive of a console (in this case, the Wii U) that allows you to play game backups via a HDD.


 
thanks i have kinda been confused for a while xD


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 1, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> This is a joke site, right?
> *Features*
> 
> 
> ...


on the USB 2.0 part I can say that USB 2.0 IS called "High Speed" in the same manner that USB 3.0 is called "Super Speed". is just the name to designate USB 2.0 ports, yes is vague but is the official name.
every DS flashcard state the same ridiculous things, is the standard of marketing to make your product look better than the others. don't pay attention to those details.

and as no one has said it yet
NINTENDO IS DOOMED!!!!!!

but I'll continue buying their games until a infallible/undetectable/unbaneable method appear.


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 1, 2014)

Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jul 1, 2014)

Not too surprised. Sales for the Wii-U are starting to pick up so interest in it will follow. This can only help to accelerate the homebrew scene.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> Not too surprised. Sales for the Wii-U are starting to pick up so interest in it will follow. This can only help to accelerate the homebrew scene.


 
No they haven't. Mario Kart increased Wii U sales for like a couple weeks, and then they stabilized back to it's sub-par state.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jul 1, 2014)

You're forgetting the other major first party releases coming this year. Smash Brothers being one of them. This won't the only time Wii-U sales jump.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> You're forgetting the other major first party releases coming this year. Smash Brothers being one of them. This won't the only time Wii-U sales jump.


Like Smash and... uhh... err... uhh... Zelda in 2015... and... uhh... erm...


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jul 1, 2014)

lol. Well I never said it would equal the Wii-U being successful from a business profits perspective. Just saying it might jump-start the home brew scene if we're lucky.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> You're forgetting the other major first party releases coming this year. Smash Brothers being one of them. This won't the only time Wii-U sales jump.


 
Sales jump =/= interests starting to "pick up". If anything, Smash Bros will lift the sales of the Wii U exactly the same as the MK8 did, a couple hundred thousand console sales at best, then back to some tiny fraction it's been selling for the past couple years. We've heard this same argument over and over. "Oh! Super Mario will sell the console for sure! Mario Kart will sell so many consoles! Zelda is gonna make the Wii U soooo great!" Protip, it didn't for the Gamecube, it didn't for the N64, and it's not for the Wii U.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jul 1, 2014)

Well my basis for "interest is starting to pick up" it's more of that I'm hearing a bit more chatter about the Wii-U on the internet then usual, so it's not entirely sales based. I'm not trying to defend the Wii-U. It's probably going to be a flop either way. Stop trying to start an argument over something we both already agree on.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sales jump =/= interests starting to "pick up". If anything, Smash Bros will lift the sales of the Wii U exactly the same as the MK8 did, a couple hundred thousand console sales at best, then back to some tiny fraction it's been selling for the past couple years. We've heard this same argument over and over. "Oh! Super Mario will sell the console for sure! Mario Kart will sell so many consoles! Zelda is gonna make the Wii U soooo great!" Protip, it didn't for the Gamecube, it didn't for the N64, and it's not for the Wii U.


 
because for some reason alot of people rejected the anime style of WW, so sad cause it is one of the best games ever made
it could boost wii u sales , if nintendo were not do dumb they would have had a full zelda title at launch or at the very least within a year
but the newer consoles are probably planning on a 10 years lifespan , since sony said they wanted a 10 year span for the ps3 but didnt quite make it
so if the wii u has another  6 or 7 or more years before a new console gen then that is the same lifespan as the wii ,post zelda wiiu lifespan will be at least 6 years ,at least as long as the lifespan of the wii ,price drops and a zelda release should be able to boost sales and get some more 3rd party support before it is all over , hopefully
because  the next gen may not have any physical media , this could be the last gen of modable consoles sadly


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2014)

which ever one is cheaper this or wiikey that's what i'll get


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2014)

weatMod said:


> because for some reason alot of people rejected the anime style of WW, so sad cause it is one of the best games ever made it could boost wii u sales , if nintendo were not do dumb they would have had a full zelda title at launch or at the very least within a year
> but the newer consoles are probably planning on a 10 years lifespan , since sony said they wanted a 10 year span for the ps3 but didnt quite make it
> so if the wii u has another 6 or 7 or more years before a new console gen then that is the same lifespan as the wii ,post zelda wiiu lifespan will be at least 6 years ,at least as long as the lifespan of the wii ,price drops and a zelda release should be able to boost sales and get some more 3rd party support before it is all over , hopefully because the next gen may not have any physical media , this could be the last gen of modable consoles sadly


It almost became a tradition with Nintendo to launch systems with no notable first-party releases, which is a curious phenomenon - they're expecting third-party to push the console at launch while having terrible relations with third-party developers. The last Nintendo system that launched with worthwhile Nintendo content was probably the N64 with Mario 64, maybe the Gamecube with Luigi's Mansion, but that game had nowhere near as much _"bang"_. The Big N seems to release the most high-profile games long after the launch hype period, and that's a bad idea.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It almost became a tradition with Nintendo to launch systems with no notable first-party releases, which is a curious phenomenon - they're expecting third-party to push the console at launch while having terrible relations with third-party developers. The last Nintendo system that launched with worthwhile Nintendo content was probably the N64 with Mario 64.


 
well snes and n64 launched wit mario titles, since then though you are right


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2014)

weatMod said:


> well snes and n64 launched wit mario titles, since then though you are right


Nintendo has to realize that it's the launch period when people are most hyped for a system and a barrage of quality titles can really work wonders in terms of building up an install base. Had the Wii U launched with Smash Bros., a new Zelda, Super Mario 3D World, Mario Kart and maybe a new Metroid, people would _kill_ to own one. Alas, we only got New Super Mario Bros. U - I can see why the audience sizzled quietly instead of roaring.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2014)

but...but they launched with nintendo land that has metroid and zelda in it!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> but...but they launched with nintendo land!


Nice one, nice one!


----------



## weatMod (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo has to realize that it's the launch period when people are most hyped for a system and a barrage of quality titles can really work wonders in terms of building up an install base. Had the Wii U launched with Smash Bros., a new Zelda, Super Mario 3D World, Mario Kart and maybe a new Metroid, people would _kill_ to own one. Alas, we only got New Super Mario Bros. U - I can see why the audience sizzled quietly instead of roaring.


 
i know,  and if they really wanted to do something they should bring   back the days of then"pack in" it's like there is no competition ,everyone always does the same old shit now,  if they kept it a secret and  then had a surprise  1st part major title  pack in of one of the franchises you mentioned above like they did with the snes at least it would be something their other 2 competitors are not doing ,that would set them apart


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 2, 2014)

weatMod said:


> well snes and n64 launched wit mario titles, since then though you are right


 
But... but the Virtual Boy launched with a Mario game too D: Don't people like Mario Tennis?
Well in case of N64 they could pull it off what they did with Wii U since people were hyped because of the transition from 2D Mario to 3D Mario. With the Wii U we had a transition from SD to HD... which PS3 and 360 already did years ago...


----------



## natkoden (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Like Smash and... uhh... err... uhh... Zelda in 2015... and... uhh... erm...


 
Bayonetta 1 and 2
X
Star fox
Splatoon (yes, it looked cool, shut your trap)
Yoshi's Woolly World
Hyrule Warriors
Captain Toad
Kirby


Shall we compare it to PS4 and Xbone?

Just saying...


----------



## weatMod (Jul 2, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Bayonetta 1 and 2
> X
> Star fox
> Splatoon (yes, it looked cool, shut your trap)
> ...


 
how long have xbone and ps4 been out,how long has wiiu been out for?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Bayonetta 1 and 2
> X
> Star fox
> Splatoon (yes, it looked cool, shut your trap)
> ...


Bayonetta was a niche title even when it was multiplatform, work has only just begun on StarFox so we're nowhere near the release, Splatoon was... "okay", Yoshi's Woolly World is an acquired taste judging by Kirby's Epic Yarn, Hyrule Warriors appears to be hated even by Zelda fans _(although I'm quite excited for it since I like the occasional Dynasty Warriors bout)_, Captain Toad is a mini-game collection cross Super Mario 3D World off-shot and Kirby and the Rainbow Curse has no release date as of yet. We're left off with X, aka Xenoblade Yawnicles 2, and I famoulsy hate the original game, so it doesn't fill me with confidence. Again, a big portion of this is meh-worthy and most is coming out in 2015 - a bit of an issue there.

All I'm saying is that this kind of stuff should've been released by now to build momentum, Nintendo had ample time to prepare for a system launch and they've messed it up _again_, which seems to be a tradition at this point.


----------



## dragonmaster (Jul 2, 2014)

it would be a laughable situation if someone releases a full exploit with kernel acess etc leaving all those in the dark and no need of hardware mods just like ps3 3.55 era heh .
i would use a cfw to my wii u with no remorse  i mean why to pay of gba games and nds while i have the original cartidges


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 2, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Bayonetta 1 and 2
> X
> Star fox
> Splatoon (yes, it looked cool, shut your trap)
> ...


The thing is that with the exception of Bayonetta fans, those interested in those games already have a wiiu. It's easy to say that those other consoles release nothing but sequels, but it's the kind of sequels they want to play. That's why foxi just mentions smash bros and Zelda: because those garner interest to gamers not already having one.

Okay, if splatoon delivers on what it sets out to do, it may become popular outside the wiiu audience. But the quality has to be EXTREMELY good for it.


----------



## lismati (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't think one should say anything about competition in the field of ODEs for WiiU, since both Wiikey U and UDE are nothing but websites at this point. 

I can too, do a website advertising TURD (Turbo Utility for Rewriting Data) for WiiU, that has claims out of my ass, like playing games straight from Torrent sites, coming soon to Walmart/MediaMarkt/Biedronka near you.


----------



## Celice (Jul 2, 2014)

lismati said:


> I don't think one should say anything about competition in the field of ODEs for WiiU, since both Wiikey U and UDE are nothing but websites at this point.
> 
> I can too, do a website advertising TURD (Turbo Utility for Rewriting Data) for WiiU, that has claims out of my ass, like playing games straight from Torrent sites, coming soon to Walmart/MediaMarkt/Biedronka near you.


I'll buy ten.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 2, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Bayonetta 1 and 2
> X
> Star fox
> Splatoon (yes, it looked cool, shut your trap)
> ...


 
The Wii U launched 2012 and here we are in 2014 still waiting for game releases that come late 2014 and 2015.
Just saying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Bayonetta 1 and 2
> X
> Star fox
> Splatoon (yes, it looked cool, shut your trap)
> ...


 

Not exactly a fair comparison, or comprehensive as far as lists go.


----------



## bowser (Jul 2, 2014)

Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## MaxiGamer™ (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't seem to understand quite well; what exactly is the goal of this UDE (or ODE) thingy? To play games on an external hard-drive without the need of the original disc? Like ISOs or something? Like USB Loader does?

I'm kind of confused, right now.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 3, 2014)

MaxiGamer™ said:


> I don't seem to understand quite well; what exactly is the goal of this UDE (or ODE) thingy? To play games on an external hard-drive without the need of the original disc? Like ISOs or something? Like USB Loader does?
> 
> I'm kind of confused, right now.


 


MaxiGamer™ said:


> I don't seem to understand quite well; what exactly is the goal of this UDE (or ODE) thingy? To play games on an external hard-drive without the need of the original disc? Like ISOs or something? Like USB Loader does?
> 
> I'm kind of confused, right now.


 

Yes sirreeeeeee bob!


----------



## MaxiGamer™ (Jul 3, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Yes sirreeeeeee bob!


 
What? I don't understand, were you trying to answer me or...


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 3, 2014)

MaxiGamer™ said:


> What? I don't understand, were you trying to answer me or...


 
Yes I was. Its for usb loading


----------



## MaxiGamer™ (Jul 3, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Yes I was. Its for usb loading


 
What do you mean? That it acts like USB Loader?


----------



## linuxares (Jul 3, 2014)

MaxiGamer™ said:


> What do you mean? That it acts like USB Loader?


 

The ODE unit acts like a hardware usb loader.

The ODE tells the Wii U that the CD/DVD/Bluray/Magic Nintendo Voodoo disc reader, that it's loaded a game. The Wii U can't see that it's a ODE device and loads it. The Cobra or Wiikey U keeps emulating and letting you play from a USB drive.


----------



## MaxiGamer™ (Jul 3, 2014)

linuxares said:


> The ODE unit acts like a hardware usb loader.
> 
> The ODE tells the Wii U that the CD/DVD/Bluray/Magic Nintendo Voodoo disc reader, that it's loaded a game. The Wii U can't see that it's a ODE device and loads it. The Cobra or Wiikey U keeps emulating and letting you play from a USB drive.


 
Cool! Are there any ISOs yet? I guess not since Wiikey U nor UDE have been released yet.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 3, 2014)

im torn now...not sure if i want cobra as those guys are cool (they released their ps3 dongle files after a few years) or xkey team since i own an xk3y for 360 and i love it.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It almost became a tradition with Nintendo to launch systems with no notable first-party releases, which is a curious phenomenon - they're expecting third-party to push the console at launch while having terrible relations with third-party developers. The last Nintendo system that launched with worthwhile Nintendo content was probably the N64 with Mario 64, maybe the Gamecube with Luigi's Mansion, but that game had nowhere near as much _"bang"_. The Big N seems to release the most high-profile games long after the launch hype period, and that's a bad idea.


 
Iwata and Reggie said it multiple times, There were supposed to be some good 1st and 2nd party games ready for the launch window but they were all delayed unfortunately. They didn't plan it that way. They were supposed to have New Super Mario bros U, Pkmin 3, Wonderful 101 and Zelda windwaker HD for launch window ... they actually had a pretty good 3rd party lineup at launch http://ca.ign.com/wikis/wii-u/Wii_U_Launch_Games_(US) ZombiU, Nano Assault Neo, Monster Hunter Tri Ultimate, Scribblenauts Unlimited where launch window exclusive 3rd party. Rayman Legend was supposed to be one of those but we all know what happened    ... better than the PS4 imho (the best PS4 launch title was resogun ... this is a bit shameful). I've never seen you post positive stuff about the wii u so I guess you're just not a fan in general :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rob Blou said:


> Iwata and Reggie said it multiple times, There were supposed to be some good 1st and 2nd party games ready for the launch window but they were all delayed unfortunately. They didn't plan it that way. They were supposed to have New Super Mario bros U, Pkmin 3, Wonderful 101 and Zelda windwaker HD for launch window ... they actually had a pretty good 3rd party lineup at launch http://ca.ign.com/wikis/wii-u/Wii_U_Launch_Games_(US) ZombiU, Nano Assault Neo, Monster Hunter Tri Ultimate, Scribblenauts Unlimited where launch window exclusive 3rd party. Rayman Legend was supposed to be one of those but we all know what happened  ... better than the PS4 imho (the best PS4 launch title was resogun ... this is a bit shameful). I've never seen you post positive stuff about the wii u so I guess you're just not a fan in general :/


This is not their first botched launch - they have a long tradition of falling on their face in the initial few months.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/satoru-iwatas-school-of-understanding.363332/

I like the concept of the Wii U, I question the execution. I simply expected more from the system that was Nintendo's supposed _"return to the core gamer"_. As I once heard online, Nintendo dipped one toe back into the industry, shuddered, complained that it's cold and retreated back into their comfort zone of casual gaming, a niche that no longer exists as it was taken over by smartphones and dedicated gaming devices are no longer welcome in it.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> This is not their first botched launch - they have a long tradition of falling on their face in the initial few months.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/satoru-iwatas-school-of-understanding.363332/
> 
> I like the concept of the Wii U, I question the execution. I simply expected more from the system that was Nintendo's supposed _"return to the core gamer"_. As I once heard online, Nintendo dipped one toe back into the industry, shuddered, complained that it's cold and retreated back into their comfort zone of casual gaming, a niche that no longer exists as it was taken over by smartphones and dedicated gaming devices are no longer welcome in it.


 
I feel you :S There's a lot of things they could improve but I think Nintendo is able to make amazing casual/core games though (games that are not 100% casual or core) .. I used to work for one of the biggest IOS game studio and I hate every single IOS games. I hate the controls and the quality of those games is nothing close to what Nintendo is doing. I'm a JRPG fan and I bought a Wii U for Xenoblade Chronicles X and SMT X Fire Emblem but I really enjoy Mario, Zelda, W101, DK ect ... On the other hand I hate every single 1st person shooter or 3rd person Action games that try to much to be like a movie so I would say that Nintendo is the perfect fit for me. I might buy a PS4 at some point but so far FF15 looks like an action game so the only reason would be KH3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2014)

MaxiGamer™ said:


> Cool! Are there any ISOs yet? I guess not since Wiikey U nor UDE have been released yet.


 
There are Wii U game rips available. The optical discs Nin10doh uses were developed by Panasonic, and are fairly similar to Blu-ray discs (to a point), so it was only a matter of time until the games were ripped.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 3, 2014)

What developer isn't going to want to create new games for a struggling system that already allows piracy?


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 3, 2014)

This is awesome news I wonder if we will be able to launch backupswith this


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> What developer isn't going to want to create new games for a struggling system that already allows piracy?


 

Good point...piracy isn't going to make its situation any worse. That's just it, it isn't going to affect it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> This is awesome news I wonder if we will be able to launch backupswith this


 
Well yeah, that's the whole point of ODEs.

And for those mentioning piracy blah blah blah




			
				From the Piracy Myths Thread said:
			
		

> Piracy kills game systems





			
				From the Piracy Myths Thread said:
			
		

> There is no correlation between systems that fail (or succeed) and piracy. Multiple systems have failed terribly without any piracy in their lifetime (Virtual Boy, N-Gage, CD-i), while other systems that had piracy enabled for the majority of their lifetime ended up being some of the top sellers of their generation (PS1, Wii, GBA, DS, etc.)
> 
> This holds true for games as well, for example the PS3 was the last console of the 7th generation to be hacked (and patched the hacks quickly and recent models are unhackable), yet it sold many less games than the Wii, which was the first to be hacked (and does not patch hacks quickly, and still has hackable models being sold).


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Good point...piracy isn't going to make its situation any worse. That's just it, it isn't going to affect it.


It's going to make it a lot worse.  Any hope of third party games is virtually gone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's going to make it a lot worse. Any hope of third party games is virtually gone.


 

Quote from Piracy Myths Thread


> *There is no correlation between systems that fail (or succeed) and piracy*. Multiple systems have failed terribly without any piracy in their lifetime (Virtual Boy, N-Gage, CD-i), while other systems that had piracy enabled for the majority of their lifetime ended up being some of the top sellers of their generation (PS1, Wii, GBA, DS, etc.)
> 
> This holds true for games as well, for example the PS3 was the last console of the 7th generation to be hacked (and patched the hacks quickly and recent models are unhackable), yet it sold many less games than the Wii, which was the first to be hacked (and does not patch hacks quickly, and still has hackable models being sold).


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-common-myths.344858/

There's no correlation with the two in the past with failed and successful systems, and there never will be. People are too damned paranoid. If people can provide non-paranoia based statistics that prove to the contrary, sure, but I don't count on it. I don't seem to recall the PSP, DS, GBA, PS2, PS3, Wii, or PSX failing because of piracy. And no. the Dreamcast failed due to consistently made bad decisions, not piracy. Sorry, but that's simply false information and has been refuted time and time again.  

Piracy hurting sales is fearmongering and flagrantly false in every aspect. Don't believe what people tell you that say it does, because there is no proof or grounds to back it up.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 3, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well yeah, that's the whole point of ODEs.
> 
> And for those mentioning piracy blah blah blah
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-common-myths.344858/



Excellent I ented to take every game I desire & buy them when I have enough money laughs evilly  >


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 3, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's going to make it a lot worse.  Any hope of third party games is virtually gone.



Used games hurt game systems way more than piracy


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Quote from Piracy Myths Thread
> 
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-common-myths.344858/
> ...


There's no proof or grounds to back that quote up.  Just because piracy alone hasn't killed a system, that doesn't mean it has no effect.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 3, 2014)

always turning into a piracy discussion at the 'temp  

i am probably the filthiest pirate here, i woudl consider myself to have advanced scurvy basically. 

i went next gen with a wii u and 3ds but i knew coming in i would be buying games and i have bought some games. if i buy a system that has piracy enabled, i do not intend to buy any games (unless an exploit is needed). 

i do not think my habits affect sales and developer support. i also think a lot of people tend to think like me in this scene. our purchases are calculated, either we are going to buy or we aren't, the sales are only boosted when we do purchase but you cannot say they are hurt when we don't.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just to let you guys know ,... this Cobra UDE..isnt coming from the MAIN Owner..ITS A new Team


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> There's no proof or grounds to back that quote up. Just because piracy alone hasn't killed a system, that doesn't mean it has no effect.


 

It has an affect, but there's no proof that states piracy kills consoles. If you want to doubt what Rydian says, be my guest, but there's no proof that piracy kills consoles. Affects them to a degree, sure, but killing them off and/or making them fail is utter bullshit without any substantiation whatsoever. Piracy doesn't equate to console failure. Period. Either prove to the contrary or people shouldn't be so effing paranoid about it. Piracy can't be stopped. I never said it doesn't have an effect, I only stated that it never killed.

I'll take his word over the fear-mongering words of others.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 4, 2014)

I think the consoles that suffered the most from piracy were the dreamcast and the PSP ... the main problem is when 3rd parties don't want to make games for a system anymore because of piracy. The PS2 was the real reason for the death of the Dreamcast, but a lot of 3rd parties dev switched to the PS2 because of piracy. As someone said earlier, used games are way worst than piracy


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 4, 2014)

Rob Blou said:


> I think the consoles that suffered the most from piracy were the dreamcast and the PSP ... the main problem is when 3rd parties don't want to make games for a system anymore because of piracy. The PS2 was the real reason for the death of the Dreamcast, but a lot of 3rd parties dev switched to the PS2 because of piracy. As someone said earlier, used games are way worst than piracy


 

PS2 piracy was also very rampant too and that console had like a 13 year life span. Piracy does not directly co-relate to console failure at all. I'm not endorsing piracy, but just stating a simple fact. Just about anybody with the slightest bit of technical savvy and a dvd burner could pirate ps2 games if he/she wanted to. Purchase a Swap Magic (and a way to swap discs stealthily) and you could play the vast majority of games on the market for free. No soldering or messy installation business required.

Again, not endorsing piracy, but if one wanted to, it was fairly simple to do. Swap Magic was for use with legitimate backups, imports and homebrew, but alas like anything else, its a tool. It can be used for legitimate purposes or illegitimate purposes (in the eyes of the law). I'm not going to get in a debate here about whether or not piracy is wrong either. Its an endless debate with many different opinions. But as far as the law is concerned in most countries, what we are referring to as 'piracy' is illegal.

HDLOADER: anybody remember this app? It made piracy so easy your grandma could do it, no swapping required, no burning discs, no soldering, no case opening, nothing. This was for the PS2 too. It actually revolutionized the way we all play backups today. PS2 did just fine even though anybody could purchase this software online (all you had to do was google it, or go to your favorite mod shop).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 4, 2014)

Rob Blou said:


> I think the consoles that suffered the most from piracy were the dreamcast and the PSP ... the main problem is when 3rd parties don't want to make games for a system anymore because of piracy. The PS2 was the real reason for the death of the Dreamcast, but a lot of 3rd parties dev switched to the PS2 because of piracy. As someone said earlier, used games are way worst than piracy


 
lel wut? First of all, the PSP sold *80 million units. *For a first handheld, that's absolutely amazing. To put it into perspective, the Gameboy Advance (including the original GBA, the SP, and the Micro) sold approximately 81 million units. Piracy had no effect on the sales of the PSP. Also, it only took something like a year or so for the Wii to get it's first exploit, and that arguably had a hell of a lot more piracy and homebrew than any other console at the time. But gosh! Piracy kills consoles right?? So the Wii must've failed horribly right????

Secondly, piracy had nothing to do with the Dreamcast's failure, hell it was initially regarded as a great success compared to the Sega Saturn (which, while a great console, didn't do well at all). The reason the Dreamcast failed was because Sega was bleeding money at the time and the PS2 released 2 years later which pretty much shat on the Dreamcast in terms of sales and features (DVD support and such which was the big deal at the time), piracy had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Naxou (Jul 4, 2014)

I hope/wish there is no ONLINE and CHEAT (at the same time) features in the cobra so we can play fair races in MK8


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> lel wut? First of all, the PSP sold *80 million units. *For a first handheld, that's absolutely amazing. To put it into perspective, the Gameboy Advance (including the original GBA, the SP, and the Micro) sold approximately 81 million units. Piracy had no effect on the sales of the PSP. Also, it only took something like a year or so for the Wii to get it's first exploit, and that arguably had a hell of a lot more piracy and homebrew than any other console at the time. But gosh! Piracy kills consoles right?? So the Wii must've failed horribly right????
> 
> Secondly, piracy had nothing to do with the Dreamcast's failure, hell it was initially regarded as a great success compared to the Sega Saturn (which, while a great console, didn't do well at all). The reason the Dreamcast failed was because Sega was bleeding money at the time and the PS2 released 2 years later which pretty much shat on the Dreamcast in terms of sales and features (DVD support and such which was the big deal at the time), piracy had nothing to do with it.


 

Original Wii came out in November 2006, the world's first modchip for it was released two months later in January 2007, it was called the "Wiinja." lmao, but for homebrew etc you are correct, I think it took about a year or so for that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 4, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Original Wii came out in November 2006, the world's first modchip for it was released two months later in January 2007, it was called the "Wiinja." lmao, but for homebrew etc you are correct, I think it took about a year or so for that.


 
Ah yes, I was referring to easy-access softmods and such, not the first modchips.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ah yes, I was referring to easy-access softmods and such, not the first modchips.


 
Okay, but I figured this was worth mentioning since we're on the topic of "piracy affecting console sales." The Wiinja was for playing backups, but of course one could misuse it too


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> It has an affect, but there's no proof that states piracy kills consoles. If you want to doubt what Rydian says, be my guest, but there's no proof that piracy kills consoles. Affects them to a degree, sure, but killing them off and/or making them fail is utter bullshit without any substantiation whatsoever. Piracy doesn't equate to console failure. Period. Either prove to the contrary or people shouldn't be so effing paranoid about it. Piracy can't be stopped. I never said it doesn't have an effect, I only stated that it never killed.
> 
> I'll take his word over the fear-mongering words of others.


Three things

Go to your nearest drug store, pick up Chill Pill OTC, and take one dosage as directed by the instructions.
I NEVER said piracy would kill a console on its own.  I did imply that it would have a negative effect on 3rd party development, but that's it.
"_Good point...piracy isn't going to make its situation any worse. That's just it, it isn't going to affect it._" You literally said it would have no effect.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 4, 2014)

MaxiGamer™ said:


> Cool! Are there any ISOs yet? I guess not since Wiikey U nor UDE have been released yet.


yes there are their 20gb+ each though


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> lel wut? First of all, the PSP sold *80 million units. *For a first handheld, that's absolutely amazing. To put it into perspective, the Gameboy Advance (including the original GBA, the SP, and the Micro) sold approximately 81 million units. Piracy had no effect on the sales of the PSP. Also, it only took something like a year or so for the Wii to get it's first exploit, and that arguably had a hell of a lot more piracy and homebrew than any other console at the time. But gosh! Piracy kills consoles right?? So the Wii must've failed horribly right????
> 
> Secondly, piracy had nothing to do with the Dreamcast's failure, hell it was initially regarded as a great success compared to the Sega Saturn (which, while a great console, didn't do well at all). The reason the Dreamcast failed was because Sega was bleeding money at the time and the PS2 released 2 years later which pretty much shat on the Dreamcast in terms of sales and features (DVD support and such which was the big deal at the time), piracy had nothing to do with it.


 
hah ... Have you read my post before replying? I'm saying that the PS2 was the real reason for the Dreamcast death and that used game is a lot worst than piracy. I'm not saying that Piracy kills consoles at all. The PSP info came from sony directly ... yes they sold xillions of PSPs but you should know that companies don't make money by selling consoles (a lot of them actually lose money) and the problem with the PSP is that it had a low games sold per console rate. Again, I never said that piracy killed the PSP or the Dreamcast but sony did say that Piracy killed the PSP and didn't even made it profitable: http://www.1up.com/news/sony-believes-piracy-psp-biggest .


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2014)

Rob Blou said:


> hah ... Have you read my post before replying? I'm saying that the PS2 was the real reason for the Dreamcast death and that used game is a lot worst than piracy. I'm not saying that Piracy kills consoles at all. The PSP info came from sony directly ... yes they sold xillions of PSPs but you should know that companies don't make money by selling consoles (a lot of them actually lose money) and the problem with the PSP is that it had a low games sold per console rate. Again, I never said that piracy killed the PSP or the Dreamcast but sony did say that Piracy killed the PSP and didn't even made it profitable: http://www.1up.com/news/sony-believes-piracy-psp-biggest .


 

80,000,000 isn't profitable? I'd hate to find out what a commercial failure is according to them.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> 80,000,000 isn't profitable? I'd hate to find out what a commercial failure is according to them.


 
It might have been exaggerated by Sony to make people realize that it was really hurting the PSP  But yeah ... Nintendo has been criticized by some of its share holders because the Wii U didn't have a price cut and Iwata's answer was that they still believed in selling consoles with a profit, a concept that Sony gave up since the PS3 and I'm pretty sure that M$ never made a profit with any of their consoles. Games and Accessories are what makes it profitable. I remember working at a video game store and at some point we refused selling an Xbox without a game or an accessory because we were paying the consoles 302$ and we sold it 299$. We were told that microsoft was losing a lot of money per consoles :S You can read more about it here: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/microsoft-taking-126-hit-per-xbox-360/1100-6140383/


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo has to realize


Nintendo has to realize that releasing horrible consoles is horrible.
A tablet controller ?
[*insert bewildered unhappy face here*]


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 5, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo has to realize that releasing horrible consoles is horrible.
> A tablet controller ?
> [*insert bewildered unhappy face here*]


 
I can imagine that there will be tons of amazing homebrews using this gamepad.
Official games? not so much though.


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I can imagine that there will be tons of amazing homebrews using this gamepad.
> Official games? not so much though.


I would hope so, but considering the market for touch-screen tablets has been so widely available and somewhat accessible, most interested parties would probably gravitate towards them over a WiiU.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 5, 2014)

Celice said:


> I would hope so, but considering the market for touch-screen tablets has been so widely available and somewhat accessible, most interested parties would probably gravitate towards them over a WiiU.


 
Nintendo just missed the boat on that one. Especially with tablet becoming so affordable these days. If they had implemented tablet controls just a few years ago, they would've had a much better chance at success imo


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Nintendo just missed the boat on that one. Especially with tablet becoming so affordable these days. If they had implemented tablet controls just a few years ago, they would've had a much better chance at success imo


If they had the tablet thing figured out that early, they probably held off to keep the Wii milking fresh profits.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 5, 2014)

Celice said:


> If they had the tablet thing figured out that early, they probably held off to keep the Wii milking fresh profits.


 
True, but I still think they were a little late with the tablet controller, but oh well. I still love the Wii U . Even if that makes me the odd man out in most circles lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 5, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> but oh well. I still love the Wii U . Even if that makes me the odd man out in most circles lol


 
i have a wiiu for ninty exclusives and a pc for everything else. that's ALL you need


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I can imagine that there will be tons of amazing homebrews using this gamepad.
> Official games? not so much though.


 
It's crappy low res non-capacitive mess.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 5, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> It's crappy low res non-capacitive mess.


What res would like on your gamepad? 4K resolution?
Don't forget it's Ninty we are talking about.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 5, 2014)

I play on the Gamepad every day when my wife is sleeping, watching TV or when I'm watching something else on TV ... It's also amazing that you can bring just the console and gamepad somewhere and play (without the need of a TV, Sensor bar or anything else). It's too bad that you don't like it .. or maybe you just don't find a use for it but a lot of people do.


----------



## drakorex (Jul 6, 2014)

I enjoy surfing the net on the gamepad while I'm taking a shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> What res would like on your gamepad? 4K resolution?
> Don't forget it's Ninty we are talking about.


1080p would be nice, considering the console supports full HD output. The Wii U's gamepad is only 854x480, which is narrowly _(by 2 pixels)_ larger than the largest standard 480p resolution. It's a little bit underwhelming considering the fact that we have smartphones with full HD screens these days. Sorry, but a 480p screen isn't exactly mindblowing in 2014. Then again, streaming in full HD might cause some noticable lag.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2014)

drakorex said:


> I enjoy surfing the net on the gamepad while I'm taking a shit.


i have my nexus 10 for that which I'm using now


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> 1080p would be nice, considering the console supports full HD output. The Wii U's gamepad is only 854x480, which is narrowly _(by 2 pixels)_ larger than the largest standard 480p resolution. It's a little bit underwhelming considering the fact that we have smartphones with full HD screens these days. Sorry, but a 480p screen isn't exactly mindblowing in 2014. Then again, streaming in full HD might cause some noticable lag.


The bandwidth is probably the reason, because the image is already compressed(pay attention on how the reds bleed) and the range is quite short to conserve bandwidth, but they managed to stream to 2 pads at the same time with zero delay. If they up the resolution to 1080p, streaming to the second pad would be impossible and the image and sound should be horribly compressed too. 720p maybe but still, without second pad and more artifact in the image.

Now getting back on topic. Piracy has never killed a system, piracy instead increase the sales of systems because you can get all the games you want for free so you can't let a opportunity like that go away, don't you??
Every system I have that has no drawback from hacking is hacked. PS3 onward on the other hand, you lose online and that is a great handicap nowdays.


----------

